# Корень в слове вынуть



## Şafak

Всем привет.

Интернет утверждает, что в слове "вынуть" нет корня. Грамота.ру говорит следующее: "Вынуть – единственное в русском языке слово без корня. Когда-то в этом слове корень был, но утратился вследствие исторических преобразований."

Не совсем понимаю, как такое может быть. Насколько я понимаю, когда мы делим слово на морфемы, то у нас есть корень и/или аффиксы. Если в слове "вынуть" нет блин основы, то как "вынуть" может быть словом и какая в нем тогда морфема?

Что-то я ничего не понимаю. Думаю, что вы можете помочь в этом разобраться.

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Судя по ответу Грамоты.ру, то, что было когда-то в этом слове корнем, теперь воспринимается как часть суффикса. Хотя, на мой взгляд, ответ немного странный: почему бы не считать здесь корнем _н?_


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> почему бы не считать здесь корнем _н?_


Некоторые так и считают:


> Приставка: *вы-*; корень: *-н-*; суффикс: *-(н)у*; глагольное окончание: *-ть*.    [Шанский, Тихонов]
> 
> Приставка: *вы-*; корень: *-∅-*; суффикс: *-ну*; глагольное окончание: *-ть*       [Тихонов]





На мой взгляд, слово можно и по аналогии с "сунуть" разбирать:


> Корень: *-су-*; суффикс: *-ну*; глагольное окончание: *-ть      *(Словарь Тихонова.)


Ибо выделение в современном русском языке префикса "вы-" в слове  "вынуть" до некоторой степени надуманно. Так, исторически однокоренное ему слово "выемка" сегодня пишется только через "е" (у Даля видим и через "и", и через "е") да и вообще не осознается с ходу большинством носителей как однокоренное "вынуть".

В разборе подобных слов _в принципе_ существуют точки зрения. См., например:


> *обнять*
> Корень: -обня-; глагольное окончание: -ть.                       [Тихонов, 1996]
> Приставка: об-; корень: -ня-; глагольное окончание: -ть. [Кузнецова, Ефремова, 1986]


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> выделение в современном русском языке префикса "вы-" в слове "вынуть" до некоторой степени надуманно.


Почему? _Вынуть, выбрать, выделить, выйти, выпендриться, вымотать_ - везде ощущается одно и то же: движение наружу.
А вот как раз выделение суффикса _-ну-_ спорно: суффикс вторичен по отношению к корню, и, так как _н_ явно неизменяемая часть, суффиксу остаётся только _-у-._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Почему?


Потому что  - на мой взгляд! - такого корня, как "-н-", нет, а отсутствие корня в принципе - непорядок! 

Был корень "-(н)им-", сохранившийся в несовершенных формах соответствующих глаголов ("вынимать", "снимать", "унимать", "понимать", "внимать", "принимать", "обнимать" и т.д.), а также базовом глаголе "иметь". "Н" в них, заметим, присутствует чисто по фонетическим причинам (как в случае с "им", "ним" и т.п.), т.е. является сущим недоразумением.

(Интересно, что этой "н" может не быть: "_Выйми палец из носу, парень, - оглянувшись, засмеялся ездовой_" (Л. Хайченко). Конечно, сегодня это просторечная/диалектная форма.)

Приведу для большей полноты картины еще несколько примеров современного словообразовательного разбора некоторых из указанных выше слов:


> *Принимать*. Корень: -приним-; суффикс: -а; глагольное окончание: -ть [Тихонов, 1996]
> *Унять*. Корень: -уня-; глагольное окончание: -ть   [Тихонов, 1996].
> И т.д.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Потому что - на мой взгляд! - такого корня, как "-н-", нет


Почему нет?



Vovan said:


> Был корень "-(н)им-", сохранившийся в несовершенных формах соответствующих глаголов


Как оно было раньше, для разбора слова по составу не имеет решающего значения. Корень вполне может изменяться со временем.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Как оно было раньше, для разбора слова по составу не имеет решающего значения. Корень вполне может изменяться со временем.


Да, но его лексическое значение должно быть понятно через сравнительный анализ однокоренных слов. Значение "-н-" едва ли понятно - во всяком случае, без экскурса в историю слов.

Вот что об истории этого слова писал Н. М. Шанский ("В мире слов"): "*выяти/выимати*" ("вы-" + "-яти", последнее значило "брать") -> "*вынять/вынимать*" -> "*вынуть/вынимать*". Последняя трансформация ("вынуть") произошла под воздействием глаголов на "-нуть". Таким образом, пишет Шанский, "-н-" одовременно является 1. непроизводной основой, чередующейся с "-ним-" ("вынимать") и "-ем-" ("выемка"), а также 2. суффиксом однократного действия "-н-".

Значение "-ем-" также неочевидно современному носителю языка. А значит, подобного рода словообразовательный анализ является диахроническим.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Да, но его лексическое значение должно быть понятно через сравнительный анализ однокоренных слов.


Я бы не сказал, что это обязательное условие. Для коротких корней оно вообще по понятным причинам трудновыполнимо. Обязательным является присутствие корня в родственных словах. Ну, и конечно, слов без корней не бывает. И _вынуть_ - не исключение.


----------



## Sobakus

Если не выделять -н- как корень, то явно родственный набор _понять/принять/унять/обнять_ каким образом анализировать? Всем ясно, что приставки в них есть. _вынуть_ относится к ним через нсв. _вынимать~понимать_. Разница в св. связана с ударением. Если желаем не -н- а -ня- в первых, то почему не выделить -ну- в последнем? Идя от общего к частному на мой взгляд проблемы отпадают.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну, вот насчет родственности этих слов я не уверен. Что общего в смысловом плане между _понять_ и _обнять?_


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Что общего в смысловом плане между _понять_ и _обнять_


Ну, если первоначальное значение - иметь (только более обобщенное), то общее есть. Понять - значит, это у вас теперь есть, вы с этим _освоились, _по_... _заимели_, взяли _в ум.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> если первоначальное значение - иметь


А если нет?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> А если нет?


Я думаю, что да. Слишком много аналогий. "Иметь' - слишком рациональное понятие, оно должно иметь физический прототип, и этот прототип как раз и есть - взять (и удерживать далее).
Хотя, может быть, что и еда - в основе всего... Что первичнее - cхватить или сожрать? 
Тем более, что, если запасы нет возможности сделать - то по_ймал_, схватил и тут же употребил, разжился энергией. Сначала руками взял еду, потом ртом.


----------



## Vovan

Sobakus said:


> Если не выделять -н- как корень, то явно родственный набор _понять/принять/унять/обнять_ каким образом анализировать? Всем ясно, что приставки в них есть.


В современном русском языке у этих слов приставки обычно не выделяют. Ну, кроме слова "вынуть". 
Из словообразовательного словаря А. Н. Тихонова:






Впрочем, есть точка зрения близкая к моей полушуточной - выделять в "вынуть" корень "вын" (З. А. Потиха):
​


----------



## Şafak

Дело ясное, что дело темное.


----------



## ahvalj

Вы тут пытаетесь изгнать из языка необычное. В слове _вынуть_ исторический корень действительно исчез, _вы-_ — это действительно с исторической точки зрения приставка, _-н-_ — конечный согласный двух других приставок (_сн-_ как в _снедь _и _вн- _как во _внушить_), перенесённый сюда по аналогии, а нынешнее _-ну-_ — действительно суффикс, тоже появившийся по аналогии, но несколькими веками позднее. Прежнее спряжение _вынять/выймет>вымет_ сменилось на _вынуть/вынет. _Можно проявить педантизм и переназначить корнем один из элементов (без однозначных критериев, как можно видеть из обсуждения выше), но надо понимать, что это совершенно ни на что для носителей языка не влияет, поскольку слово пока не участвует в новых словообразовательных рядах, и язык сам ещё не решил, что здесь что.


----------



## Şafak

ahvalj said:


> Вы тут пытаетесь изгнать из языка необычное. В слове _вынуть_ исторический корень действительно исчез, _вы-_ — это действительно с исторической точки зрения приставка, _-н-_ — конечный согласный двух других приставок (_сн-_ как в _снедь _и _вн- _как во _внушить_), перенесённый сюда по аналогии, а нынешнее _-ну-_ — действительно суффикс, тоже появившийся по аналогии, но несколькими веками позднее. Прежнее спряжение _вынять/выймет>вымет_ сменилось на _вынуть/вынет. _Можно проявить педантизм и переназначить корнем один из элементов (без однозначных критериев, как можно видеть из обсуждения выше), но надо понимать, что это совершенно ни на что для носителей языка не влияет, поскольку слово пока не участвует в новых словообразовательных рядах, и язык сам ещё не решил, что здесь что.


Меня это интересовало не с практической точки зрения, а с теоретической, но я вижу, что однозначного мнения нет. Меня просто удивило, что Грамота.ру заявила о том, что в слове нет корня, но здравый смысл и мое образование мне подсказывало обратное (ака нет слова без корня). Видимо, все не так однозначно.


----------



## ahvalj

Это же в значительно степени просто способ описания языка. В слове _светло,_ когда это прилагательное, _-о_ считается окончанием (поскольку у этого слова тогда есть родовые и числовые формы: _светел, светла_ и _светлы_), а когда это наречие или слово категории состояния, _-о_ считается суффиксом, несмотря на то, что это ровно одно и то же слово этимологически и практически. Для говорящих, поддерживающих и изменяющих язык, эти вещи существуют на более глубоком подсознательном уровне, трудно формализуемом грамматически.


----------



## ahvalj

Добавлю. Когда ребёнок осваивает родной язык, он прислушивается к речи других и запоминает слова и обороты, анализируя языковую технику, но совершенно не осознавая её в каких-то формальных категориях. В очень чётко структурированных языках, наподобие турецкого, говорящему проще вычленять элементы слов и не давать им слишком стираться со временем, и тогда грамматическое описание может оставаться весьма экономным (собственно, в турецком, насколько я себе представляю, всё можно описать одними лишь корнями и суффиксами, или даже просто последовательностями морфем без разделения на два этих типа), тогда как в языках с очень смазанной структурой, вроде французского, грамматическое описание неизбежно представляет собой насилие над речевой практикой. Французская описательная грамматика в её существующем виде возможна только потому, что известен предок французского — латынь, и его родственники — романские языки, и факты очень далеко эволюционировавшего французского языка экономнее объяснять с оглядкой назад во времени, выводя их из более ранних стадий развития с более сохранными морфологическими показателями. Если бы описание французской грамматики осуществлялось с нуля, оно выглядело бы существенно иначе.


----------



## GCRaistlin

ahvalj said:


> Можно проявить педантизм и переназначить корнем один из элементов


Несколько странно, на мой взгляд, выглядят корни _приним- _в _принимать_ и _уня- _в _унять_ в сочетании с отсутствием корня в _вынуть._ В первом случае мы беспощадно рвём со своим прошлым, а во втором - свято храним традиции. Понятно, что плюрализм мнений, но не до такой же степени.


----------



## ahvalj

GCRaistlin said:


> Несколько странно, на мой взгляд, выглядят корни _приним- _в _принимать_ и _уня- _в _унять_ в сочетании с отсутствием корня в _вынуть._ В первом случае мы беспощадно рвём со своим прошлым, а во втором - свято храним традиции. Понятно, что плюрализм мнений, но не до такой же степени.


Во всех этих глаголах две тысячи лет назад, в среднем праславянском, существовал один корень на трёх ступенях чередования: _*-em-/-im-/-īm-, _например:
_взять/возьму/взимать _звучало_ *uz emtēi̯/uz imān/uz īmātēi̯_​_снять/сниму/снимать — *sun emtēi̯/sun imān/sun īmātēi̯_​_принять/приму/принимать — *prei̯ emtēi̯/prei̯ imān/prei̯ īmātēi̯_​_унять/уйму/унимать — *au̯ emtēi̯/au̯ imān/au̯ īmātēi̯_​_иметь — *imētēi̯_​Для этого этапа никаких сложностей не реконструируется: если они и возникали в речи, то выправлялись аналогией и в дальнейшем следов не оставили. (Я пишу здесь приставки отдельно, так как они в ту пору видимо ещё были отделяемыми, как, например, у Гомера и в немецком).
​Тысячу лет назад, в древнерусском, из-за произошедших фонетических изменений эти же глаголы выглядели следующим образом:
_възѧти/възьмѹ/възимати_​_сънѧти/съньмѹ/сънимати_​_приѧти/приимѹ/приимати_​_ѹѧти/ѹимѹ/ѹимати_​_имѣти_​(здесь буква _и_ обозначает то _i и_ _ji_ в _приимати,_ то _jь_ в _приимѹ — _недоработка славянской письменности).

На этом этапе засвидетельствованы нарушения морфологической прозрачности:
_ии_ стягивается в _и_ (известны как _приимѹ,_ так и стянутое _примѹ_)​_н_ из _сънѧти/сънимати_ распространяется на приставки с конечным гласным: первоначально для воспрепятствования стяжению в _-имати _(_приимати_ наряду с _принимати_, _ѹимати_ наряду с _ѹнимати, _затем _приѧти _наряду с _принѧти, ѹѧти _наряду с _ѹнѧти_).​​В 11–12 веках выпал _ь_ в основе настоящего времени, из-за чего чередование ещё более расшаталось, и возникли сочетания согласных вроде _nʲm_ в _съньмѹ [sъnьmu] > [sonʲmu]._ Из-за чрезмерного искажения парадигмы в это время вовсю начала действовать аналогия. После периода проб и ошибок в (литературном) языке закрепились некоторые из бытовавших вариантов (довольно случайно выбранные):
_взять/возьму/взимать_ — прямое фонетическое продолжение праславянских и древнерусских форм (с корнем _я/м/им_)​_снять/сниму/снимать_ — в основе настоящего времени вторичное _и_ из производного глагола несовершенного вида (должно было быть _*сонму_ — сравните _сонм, сонмище_)​_принять/приму/принимать_ — _н_ проникло из приставки _сън-;_ _/ijь/_ в основе настоящего времени стянулось в _/i/_ (ожидалось бы _приять/прийму/*приимать_)​_унять/уйму/унимать_ — также _н_ из приставки _сън-_​_иметь_ — регулярное развитие.​
Как можно видеть, прежняя прозрачная система с обычными приставками и корнем
(со стандартным чередованием гласных:​сравните​_*emtēi̯/imām/īmātēi̯_​с​_*pertēi̯/pirān/pīrātēi̯>переть/пру/-пирать, _а также_ тереть/тру/-тирать, мереть/мру/-мирать, -стереть/-стру/-стирать, _где чередование до наших дней дошло менее повреждённым​и​_*džemtēi̯/džimān/džīmātēi̯>жать/жму/-жимать, _а также_ жать/жну/-жинать, мять/мну/-минать, -пять/пну/пинать,_ где из-за конечного носового чередование видоизменилось как в обсуждаемом корне, но благодаря начальному устойчивому согласному не было сложностей с причленением приставок)​в результате фонетических изменений существенно затемнилась, а затем под действием аналогий стала настолько непрозрачной, что перестала восприниматься даже авторами грамматик и словарей. Что здесь считать приставками, а что корнями — дело договорное: из-за далеко зашедшей перестройки никаких внятных оснований для вычленения найти не возможно. То, что некоторые авторы считают корнем всю основу — это просто следствие применения самых формальных критериев.

*P. S.* К Вашим примерам.

В _принимать_ этимологически есть приставка _при-,_ затесавшийся элемент _-н-_ (он же — конечный согласный приставок _сн- _и _вн-_), корень _-им-_ и два суффикса — _-а-_ и _-ть._ Здесь за исключением этого _-н-_, не предусмотренного нормативной грамматикой, всё в порядке (в украинском, кстати, закрепилось _приймати,_ а в белорусском _прымаць, _в обоих случаях без _н_). Точно так же — все прочие глаголы на _-нимать, _кроме _внимать_ и _снимать,_ где это _-н-_ как раз исконное, отпавшее в нынешних приставках _в-_ и _с-_. Во _взимать_ даже в современном языке всё прозрачно, _вз-им-а-ть, _в полном соответствии с этимологией.

В _унять_ и глаголах на _-нять_ примерно то же. В _снять_ и _внять_ _-н-_ исконное, в остальных случаях — аналогическое. Корень _-я-,_ суффикс _-ть._

Во всех этих случаях современное членение вполне может соответствовать историческому, за исключением аналогического элемента _-н-,_ который можно в конце концов обозвать интерфиксом
(есть же соединительный гласный в сложных словах, не относящийся ни к корню, ни к современному суффиксу — хотя у слов среднего рода он совпадает, этимологически и фактически, с окончанием именительного/винительного падежей единственного числа: _теплопроводность_).​
Так что, я не вижу особых проблем: кроме случая с _вынуть_. В несовершенном виде, _вы-н-им-а-ть_ — как _принимать_, всё то же самое.


----------

